# Ohio river open bass tournament



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I will be hosting a two tournament stye event. The first is on sept 2 and the second on oct 6. They both will be held out of Steubenville marina (6-2:30). The top four places are paid and two big bass positions. The 60.00 dollar entry fee will help with the operating cost but at the end of the October tournament all the money from both tournaments will be paid back in trophies and prizes. There will be prizes for the best teams that fish both events. Any questions please ask. Or call Chris at 740-424-4104. This is open to all skill levels and teams or single participant 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I would also like to mention that we now have several sponsors. To include choice brands of Ohio, pooles outdoor shop, trophy spinnerbaits, eagle claw tackle, this is going to be a good time especially for the new teams just starting in bass tournaments. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

So if i cash at the September tourney i wont get paid till October? I ask because i wont be able to fish the tourney in October.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

No the sept one pays top four and two big bass that day. But it only pays back 95% in sept. any money over what I got in it will be paid back in oct. basically I'm not making a profit. The 5% in sept and oct is paying for the trophies and the shipping of the donated goods. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

See you there!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

BTW Chris, the flier you gave me didn't have an entry fee listed on it....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes that was pointed out to me. She got it fixed. Thanks


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Bump for the first one


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

hope to see more boats at the next one. where was all the lock 10 guys


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

The weather forecast was for a ton of rain they all were scared. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It didn't miss us by much, but it still missed. And I don't think any of those guys would have melted had it rained....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure about that one 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## wvmountaineer (Sep 14, 2011)

Is Locke 10 going to have saturday morning tournaments to replace the thursday nighters?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Last I talked to chris, he said he was having some conflict with club tournaments and such so he wasn't sure.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

We r going to try but there is only a couple sat not already taken. This sat is team extreme out of Steuben 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## wilts42 (Sep 24, 2012)

this is a doubles style tournament ?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

You can fish alone if you need too


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the last bump. Just clearing up the start time on this. It will start at 7:00. Last boat boat checked in will be 6:45. The smallies are starting to fire up. Should be a good time


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

hey if anybody needs a partner for the oct 6 event please send message...willing to pay half buy in and half on fuel and what not....


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope to see you there Curtis. Hopefully someone needs a partner. The smallies are on fire the last couple days. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anybody know how the tournament on Oct 6th finished? Good fishing? Looking to head to the river tomorrow. Wonder if it will be worth it?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jwm86_09 said:


> Anybody know how the tournament on Oct 6th finished? Good fishing? Looking to head to the river tomorrow. Wonder if it will be worth it?


I didn't get to fish, and haven't heard anything yet. I'm sure rivergetter will post about it soon. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

All but two boats had a limit. With first weighing ten pounds with a big bass of 2.94. And second at 8.63 with a big bass at 2.44. I'm not sure of exact weights below that but I think 3rd and 4th right around 7 lbs. over twenty prizes given away and trophies for first thru fourth. The best overall team between the two tx had just over 16 lbs. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not bad.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

It was a good time. The weather didn't play to my favor as far as bringing boats out to fish but the fishing was good once the sun came out. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't figure it would help. Headed to Tappan tomorrow. Weather probably won't help the turnout there much either....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

